# Fuente de DVD samsung DVD-P192 con ci volado



## Matraca (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola colegas; necesitaria un favor, alguno q tenga en su taller o de uso personal me podria pasar el numero del circuito integrado de fuente de este DVD ya que se quemo y es imposible ver el numero y el plano no he podido conseguir, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 31, 2010)

Buen día.
La mayoria de las fuentes tiene un CI de 8 patitas que es el VIPER22A, que casi siempre se encuentra en la zona del primario. 
Si podes sacar una foto mejor, este CI que te mencione no se consigue por todos lados, igual se que se puede conseguir en dicomse.
Otra alternativa que tenes es comprar una fuente ya armada por $50, no es tan caro solamente deberias chequear el tema de los voltajes, que para dvd casi siempre es (5v/12v/-12v/gnd). y en algunos casos 3.3v

Espero haberte ayudado Saludos!


----------



## Matraca (Jul 31, 2010)

Si lo del viper22 lo usan generalmente los dvd genericos pero este marca samsung no creo q lo lleve, y lo de la fuente alternativa lo pense lo q sucede es q no queda espacio ya q la fuente esta conjuntamente en una sola placa con los servos y demas, si alguien tiene un dvd de este modelo y puede fijarse y pasarme el nro de integrado agrdeceria, bueno muchas gracias alejandro


----------



## dantonio (Jun 30, 2014)

Subo el diagrama de fuente del DVD SAMSUNG DVD-P182 
Saludos.


----------

